# Level 15 - quests sind echt stump



## Kryos (16. September 2008)

Also die Quests sind immer das Gleiche. Krasser als es in WoW jemals war. 

Quest1: Töten 10 Doofelfen, 5 Dummelfen und Dummbatz Oberelf. 
Quest2  Bring mir 5 Eier von verrückten Hühnern (dazu musst du sie töten)
Quest4: Benutze das magische Ei und rufe damit den Hühnergott und töte ihn
Quest5: Sammel 10 Korngaben für den Eiergott, diese sind in einem Public Questgebiet und sind kleine braune Krümel auf braunem Boden
Quest6: Reise ins nächste Gebiet und sprich mit Dunkelklingen Coolelf

So das waren glaube alle Questsvarianten die es im Spiel gibt und diese wiederholen sich von Kapital zu Kapitel endlos.

Ich bin Level 15, habe bereits 1100 Elfen gekillt und mir wird bereits langweilig. Selbst WoW über das viel gelästert wurde wie langweilig doch die Quest waren wirkt da abwechslungsreicher.
Der Gedanke das jetzt weitere 25 Level darin bestehen werden tausende gleich aussehende Elfen zu töten und zwischendurch mal ne Hand voll Viecher ist nicht sehr erbaulich.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass es bald paar abwechslungsreichere Quests gibt. Bereits die 2. Quest wo man mit ner Balista auf Elfen geschossen hat war zwar inhaltlich auch nur ne Killquest aber bischen Abwechslung. Später hab ich sowas nimmer erlebt.


----------



## Havamal (16. September 2008)

Dann kill mal dummbatz Elfen im PVP!Wenn dir das auch keinen spass macht!Tja falsches Spiel


----------



## Freebs (16. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Dann kill mal dummbatz Elfen im PVP!Wenn dir das auch keinen spass macht!Tja falsches Spiel



wahrheit


----------



## Sorzzara (16. September 2008)

Frage wurde schon beantwortet.

Was hast du, werter TE denn bitte erwartet? Dass Mythic mal eben das MMO Genre neu erfindet? Die Quests funktionieren ganz genauso wie bei WoW: Töte 10 hiervon, hole 20 davon...davon abgesehn, dass sie durch das Q Leitsystem, die garantierten Dropraten und die Tatsache dass Q-Items nicht im normalen Inventar liegen viel einfacher zu erfüllen sind.

WAR = PvP. Das Questen dient zum Erlangen der Level und einiger Equipteile, sowie als Lückenfüller zwischen Gruppenaufgaben und Szenarios/OpenRvR. Wenn man stupide vor sich hin Quests abgrindet ist es wie WoW schon nach 5 Minuten Kotzlangweilig.
Klar sind die PvE Quests in WoW wesentlich besser inszeniert...technisch sind sie genau das gleiche. Die Ausschmückung intressiert aber einen WAR Spieler nicht, das einzige was zählt heisst: Geh da RvR un mosch da Stumpens um du Git! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du damit nicht klarkommst, oder ein Spiel suchst, dass seinem PvE Anteil mehr Fokus widmet >>> ab nach WotLK/HdRO


----------



## grimrott (16. September 2008)

Oh Gott... wenn du 15 Level lang nichts anderes tust als stumpf zu questen bist du im falschen SPIEL! Wer ist da eigentlich nun Stumpf? Die Quests oder derjenige der sich die ganze Zeit mit nichts anderem beschäftigt obwohl um ihn herum die Party im PvP geht? lol


----------



## David (16. September 2008)

Jeder Spieler hätte ahnen können das WAR kacke wird - selber schuld.


----------



## Sorzzara (16. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler hätte ahnen können das WAR kacke wird - selber schuld.



Jeder Spieler hätte ahnen können dass die hirnAFk Flamer nicht lange auf sich warten lassen...


----------



## Havamal (16. September 2008)

Jeder halbwegs gescheite Spieler hat nur auf so ein Kommentar gewartet!

Wer WAR wie WOW spielt ist selber schuld!Da gibt einen das Spiel zig Möglichkeiten nicht im stumpfsinnigen Grind zu versumpfen, aber einige Spieler schaffen es trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (16. September 2008)

Lol 2 Dumme ein Gedanke*g*


----------



## blaQmind (16. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler hätte ahnen können dass die hirnAFk Flamer nicht lange auf sich warten lassen...


jop leider find ich sehr schade,..
aber ich denk und hoffe mal die bleibn entweder in der unterzahl,.. oder in ihren pve gebieten^^


----------



## grimrott (16. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler hätte ahnen können das WAR kacke wird - selber schuld.



Ich hätte Urlaub nehmen sollen. Könnte mehr WAR zocken und müsste weniger "Absonderungen" lesen...


----------



## Bexx13 (16. September 2008)

Also ich hab auch schon Eskort-Quests gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder Auskundschaftquests, oder RvR-Quests ->nen RvR-Gebiet bzw. deren Basen abklappern.
Außerdem sind ja wohl die öffentlichen Quests 'ne gute Sache. Sie bringen die Spieler abseits von RvR zusammen.
Kein LFG oder stundenlanges "kann mir mal eben wer bei MobXY helfen?"-Gefrage...

Ich finde das Questsystem okay so wie es ist. Für den Stellenwert, den PvE in WAR haben soll, finde ich es sogar recht ausgereift.


----------



## _Miche_ (16. September 2008)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch schon Eskort-Quests gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign. Zudem kann man die Quests (Kille Hochelfen, oder ähnliches) auch in Szenarien oder RvR-Gebieten absolviert, was definitv Spaß macht. Wenn es dir wirklich zu stump ist, solltest du lieber das Spiel wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonnendrache (16. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler hätte ahnen können das WAR kacke wird - selber schuld.




sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (16. September 2008)

ich fand grad stumpf npcs moschen in WAR richtig geil... du klobst gegener bis zum umfallen,... die sind meist auch in 3 4 schlägen down das macht richtig fun. ab und an mal die public quest machen, items und xp abstauben. und immer schön szenario anmelden, das ist fun pur... selber schuld wenn du stupide die quest machst. wenn man nur questet bekommt man das Kriegfeeling nicht richtig mit. in der OB hatte ich zwischen durch immer mal das verlangen ein paar zwergen (egal npcs spieler) mit meinem spalta den kopf einzuschlagen


----------



## Tikume (16. September 2008)

Naja, also letztendlich dasselbe wie in Wow wo einem in der Scherbenwelt auch noch Wolfstöte-Quests aufs Auge gedrückt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und spätestens beim ersten Twink interessieren die Quests doch eh keinen mehr, spätestens dann ist es notwendiges Übel.


----------



## zificult (16. September 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Also die Quests sind immer das Gleiche. Krasser als es in WoW jemals war.
> 
> Quest1: Töten 10 Doofelfen, 5 Dummelfen und Dummbatz Oberelf.
> Quest2  Bring mir 5 Eier von verrückten Hühnern (dazu musst du sie töten)
> ...


bitter xD, ich sags euch EA sollte keine MMOs machen


----------



## Havamal (16. September 2008)

Nein nicht wirklich!Die Quests sind tausendmal schneller erledigt als in WOW, da unnötiges gerenne so gut wie nie vor kommt!Dann gibs die öffentlichen Quests und XP aus RVR. Das questen in WAR ist wohl das angenehmste das es bisher in einem MMO gab und fühlt sich nie wie ein timesink an!Da man schon alles was man in WOW erst im Endgame machen kann, in WAR schon ab lvl 1 geht


----------



## Gortek (16. September 2008)

Hrhr, nur Questen? Pfffff, ich hab gestern 2 lvl nur durch PvP gemacht, das ist so der Hammer und wenn man ständig die Szenarios gewinnt (im 15 min. Takt mit Anmeldung und so), ist man gefühlt sogar schneller als beim questen.

Cheers


----------



## clljana (16. September 2008)

Dann versuche doch mal 1000 Andere Quest zu machen die nicht langweilig sind du wirst merken das es nicht Möglich ist .


----------



## Satus (16. September 2008)

Mag sein, daß die Quests nicht gerade vor Kreativität sprühen. Dennoch machen die netten Geschichten in Kombination mit dem Wälzer des Wissens dies wieder wett.

WoW ist, was die Quests angeht auch nicht viel besser. Lotro ist hier der Genrekönig, in meinen Augen. Vom PvP rede ich erst gar nicht. 

Das einzig gute an WoW ist der Raidcontent, da mich dieser nicht interessiert, findet WoW auch nicht mehr so schnell den Weg auf meine Festplatte.


----------



## Niahm (16. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Hrhr, nur Questen? Pfffff, ich hab gestern 2 lvl nur durch PvP gemacht, das ist so der Hammer und wenn man ständig die Szenarios gewinnt (im 15 min. Takt mit Anmeldung und so), ist man gefühlt sogar schneller als beim questen.
> 
> Cheers



dito sich zu prügeln und auch noch dafür belohnt zu werden, in mehrfacher hinsicht, inklusive darauf verzichten zu dürfen stumpfsinnig mobs kloppen zu müssen ist grandios.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich finde das die tankmobs in den szenarios echt mal ihr schild fallen lassen könnten.... 5 mins nen dicken orc zu verprügeln uahhh (btw nein es war kein heiler in der nähe)


----------



## Mutteroberin (16. September 2008)

WAR IST DER HAMMER.


----------



## Carimba (16. September 2008)

Also zugegeben die pve quests sind schon ein wenig fad. 
Andererseits lerne ich dadurch gleich noch ein wenig WAR story, was die ganze Sache doch sehr interessant macht. (noch) mag ich gerne im Wälzer lesen und freue mich über jede freischaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. September 2008)

Hat schon jemand "Quest"mobs getötet ohne Quest - werden die später angerechnet? Also erst Mobs tötet dann zum Questgeber gehen und Quest annehmen - müßte dann eigentlich fertig sein oder wurde das auch rausgenommen?


----------



## Carimba (16. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand "Quest"mobs getötet ohne Quest - werden die später angerechnet? Also erst Mobs tötet dann zum Questgeber gehen und Quest annehmen - müßte dann eigentlich fertig sein oder wurde das auch rausgenommen?



Weiss nicht genau. Hatte bisher nur mal einen Pilz gesammelt, der automatisch ne Quest freigeschaltet hatte.
Mit Mobs ist mir das noch nicht passiert, im speziellen auch welche die nachher noch definitif in Quests vorkommen.


----------



## Sorzzara (16. September 2008)

Stimmt...das hab ich auch noch nicht getestet. Muss mal irgendwie versuchen. Mit Lootquests wirds wohl kaum gehn denk ich mal.


----------



## Havamal (16. September 2008)

GEht nur mit bestimmten mobs!Nicht mit allen hab mich mal ewig durch De geschnetzelt weil ich dauernd aggro zog und dannach bekamm ich ne Quest wo ich genau diese wieder töten musste!

Also ist es nicht immer so!


----------



## Carimba (16. September 2008)

Ich hab z.B. mal diesen "Tobias Müller" (sicher irgendein bekannter der entwickler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  gemosht, aber die Quest dazu gabs nicht (der müsste so einen schlüssel droppen, grünhaut startgebiet)
Erst nach Questannahme tat es dann.


----------



## Centralinho (16. September 2008)

mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: 

Wie so oft ist auch die Frage der Quests im PvE - Bereich mal wieder eine Frage des Geschmacks. Das zeigen ja auch die meisten posts hier (*flamer mal außen vor lass*).
Dabei sollte beachtet werden, dass dieses Spiel ein reinrassiges PvP- Spiel ist und meiner Meinung nach die Questinhalte außerhalb des Stump´n- moschens, nun ja.... zweitrangig sind. 

Deshalb würde ich aber niemandem gleich empfehlen, das Spiel zu wechseln. Vielleicht macht es Dir , lieber TE, ja auch Spaß, einfach in den BG´s, äh sorry, Szenarien zu leveln. Da sehen die Elfen zwar auch gleich beschissen aus, sind aber lebende Spieler dahinter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde, das macht gerade den Reiz von WAr aus, das ist das neue, wonach alle hier lechzen. Und daher finde ich es ein gelungenes Spiel.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> GEht nur mit bestimmten mobs!Nicht mit allen hab mich mal ewig durch De geschnetzelt weil ich dauernd aggro zog und dannach bekamm ich ne Quest wo ich genau diese wieder töten musste!
> 
> Also ist es nicht immer so!


Also wieder mal nur Marketing Geblubber --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-15TzSoU1Y...feature=related


----------



## Alasken (16. September 2008)

also ich find WAR 1000 mal besser als wow ... dir gehts net so ?

ich scheis auf dich ? ich will nich höhren ob dus gut oder schlecht findest ? 
du willsts nich spielen ? lass es ! geh wow spielen ! 
die quests sind dir nich anspruchsvoll genug ? kein problem ! geh wow quests machen die sinds ja anscheinend ! 
ich brauch dich nich ! nein ! wir brauchen dich nich ! geh mit gott aber geh ! 

flame flame flame -.-


----------



## Annaja (16. September 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Quest1: Töten 10 Doofelfen, 5 Dummelfen und Dummbatz Oberelf.
> Quest2  Bring mir 5 Eier von verrückten Hühnern (dazu musst du sie töten)
> Quest4: Benutze das magische Ei und rufe damit den Hühnergott und töte ihn
> Quest5: Sammel 10 Korngaben für den Eiergott, diese sind in einem Public Questgebiet und sind kleine braune Krümel auf braunem Boden
> Quest6: Reise ins nächste Gebiet und sprich mit Dunkelklingen Coolelf



komisch in wow kenn ich immer nur...

q1, töte 20 davon
q2, sammle 10 ohren (Anm. dazu muß ich aber 50 mobs killen da ja nur jeder 5te mob anscheinend n ohr hat)
q3. benutze das um das zu machen
q4. begleite blubb von a nach  b
q5. geh in ne inni und klopp 1000 mal den mob bis er mal was droppt

na merkste was?! dejavu? ^^

sry aber einige erwarten immer sonat was


----------



## Pronflake (16. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Also wieder mal nur Marketing Geblubber --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-15TzSoU1Y...feature=related



Ich denke mal gemeint waren die Kopfgeldjäger. Bringt man bspw. 10 Spinnen um, wird einem später dann bei "Questabgabe" noch mal etwa 100 Exp pro getötetem Mob angerechnet. Die Kopfgeldjägerquest muss nicht vorher angenommen werden.


----------



## Rorret (16. September 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Also die Quests sind immer das Gleiche. Krasser als es in WoW jemals war.
> .........Selbst WoW über das viel gelästert wurde wie langweilig doch die Quest waren wirkt da abwechslungsreicher.



i´ve lol´ed........schlimmer und langweiliger als wow GIBT es NICHT! hier sind es zwar auch töte xmal von xy und sammle deren xy, aber die droppen das das auch wenigstens und nicht wie in world of farmcraft nur jeder zwölfendrölfzigste mob hat dann mal so nen questitem dabei!
geh wieder zurück ins kiddie-wow, BITTE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (16. September 2008)

questen füllt die wartezeit zwischen den RVRs. ich denke mehr muss man dazu auch nicht schreiben.

edith meint, ich sollte mal meine sig wechseln


----------



## Dajori (16. September 2008)

> schlimmer und langweiliger als wow GIBT es NICHT!



Schonmal einen Asiagrinder gespielt? ;P


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (16. September 2008)

Also so krass wie es der TE darstellt, ist es sicher nicht. Das sind aber nun einmal die üblichen Quests. In jedem MMORPG sind es ähnliches Quest. Es ist nur die Frage, ob es viel genug davon gibt, damit man nicht grinden muss. Aber WAR bietet ja noch die Option, dass man durchs PvP Exp bekommt. Und ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es dadurch nicht viel langsamer geht. Kann auch sein, dass mir das nur so vorgekommen ist, da ich eben lieber PvP mache, aber es geht definitiv. Ich rate also jedem: macht zwischendrin einfach ein paar Szenarios und/oder RvR, wenn euch das questen anödet.


----------



## Kryos (16. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Dann kill mal dummbatz Elfen im PVP!Wenn dir das auch keinen spass macht!Tja falsches Spiel



5 Stunden lang für BGs angemeldet, keines geht auf. Von Level 12 bis 15 nix PVP.


----------



## Alasken (16. September 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> 5 Stunden lang für BGs angemeldet, keines geht auf. Von Level 12 bis 15 nix PVP.



jop weil die seit gestern abend verbuggt sind und nicht mehr gehen


----------



## EmperorZorn (16. September 2008)

So, ich habe mich gerade von meinen vier lvl 70 WoW Charakteren verabschiedet.
WAR ist einfach besser.
Und warum machst du eigentlich diese Quests ? Musst du doch gar nicht.
Für Quests gibts doch nur xp und gold.

Mach mal PvP-Szenarien. Da kriegsts du XP, Gold, Renown und kannst gute Gegenstände (grüne+blaue) von Spielerleichen looten.
Oder Public Quests ! Da bekommst du superschnell rep (nicht wie bei WoW wo du wochenlang farmen musst) und gute Belohnungen.
Ausserdem sind sie wie mini-raids und machen sehr viel Spass.
Die normalen Quests kannst du einfach ignorieren, solange du dafür ein paar mal mehr die PQs und Szenarien machst ^_^

Man kann halt spielen wie man will, und das ist toll.


----------



## Kryos (16. September 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> i´ve lol´ed........schlimmer und langweiliger als wow GIBT es NICHT! hier sind es zwar auch töte xmal von xy und sammle deren xy, aber die droppen das das auch wenigstens und nicht wie in world of farmcraft nur jeder zwölfendrölfzigste mob hat dann mal so nen questitem dabei!
> geh wieder zurück ins kiddie-wow, BITTE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist sowas von wurscht ob WoW sagt "bring mir 3 Köpfe" und nur jeder 5. Mob hat einen und man muss 15 killen um sie zu kriegen oder ob wie in Warhammer üblich dann steht "bring mir 15 Köpfe" und jeder Mob hat einen. Zeitaufwand ist identisch. Ich weiss noch wie alle über die Ernest Henningway Quest in WoW gelästert haben wo der doch ernsthaft eine "töte 30 davon" Quests hatte. In Warhammer ist das der Standard und zwar in jedem Questgebiet. Welchen Level hast Du denn schon? Bis level 11 hats mich auch nicht so sehr gestört. Aber 4 weitere Level mit exakt dem gleichen Questaufbau und auch immer gleich aussehenden Hochelfen (nur anderes Namensschild dran) fand ich dann nicht mehr so prickelnd. Vor allem da das PVP zwischendurch wegfiel da kein BG mehr aufging.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (16. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> jop weil die seit gestern abend verbuggt sind und nicht mehr gehen


Failed.

Hab gestern noch bis um ~1.00 Szenarien gespielt.

Man braucht auch nicht erwarten, dass man um 3 Nachts instant invites hat. War ja noch nicht mal offizieller Release, klar, dass da nix los ist. V.a. nicht ab lvl 12 - das sind bis jetzt die wenigsten.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (16. September 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Es ist sowas von wurscht ob WoW sagt "bring mir 3 Köpfe" und nur jeder 5. Mob hat einen und man muss 15 killen um sie zu kriegen oder ob wie in Warhammer üblich dann steht "bring mir 15 Köpfe" und jeder Mob hat einen. Zeitaufwand ist identisch. Ich weiss noch wie alle über die Ernest Henningway Quest in WoW gelästert haben wo der doch ernsthaft eine "töte 30 davon" Quests hatte. In Warhammer ist das der Standard und zwar in jedem Questgebiet. Welchen Level hast Du denn schon? Bis level 11 hats mich auch nicht so sehr gestört. Aber 4 weitere Level mit exakt dem gleichen Questaufbau und auch immer gleich aussehenden Hochelfen (nur anderes Namensschild dran) fand ich dann nicht mehr so prickelnd. Vor allem da das PVP zwischendurch wegfiel da kein BG mehr aufging.


Dann geh halt mal ins Grünhaute bzw. Chaos Gebiet, wenn dich Elfen so ankotzen.

edit: sry Doppelpost.


----------



## soefsn (16. September 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Also die Quests sind immer das Gleiche. Krasser als es in WoW jemals war.
> 
> Quest1: Töten 10 Doofelfen, 5 Dummelfen und Dummbatz Oberelf.
> Quest2  Bring mir 5 Eier von verrückten Hühnern (dazu musst du sie töten)
> ...



Was hat du denn bitte erwartet ? Schonmal DAOC gespielt ? Wenn du es gespielt hättest, dann wüsstest du was wenig Quest sind. Du solltest bedenken das die Spieler in Warhammer nicht Questen wollen sondern sich die Köppe einschlagen wollen. Wenn man lieber Questen möchte dann sollte man wirklich bei WOW bleiben. Ich kann dir so ziemlich garantieren das Warhammer auch in Zukünftigen Add-ons das Thema PVE eher Flach halten wird und mehr RVR Content bringen wird.


----------



## Kryos (16. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Nein nicht wirklich!Die Quests sind tausendmal schneller erledigt als in WOW, da unnötiges gerenne so gut wie nie vor kommt!Dann gibs die öffentlichen Quests und XP aus RVR. Das questen in WAR ist wohl das angenehmste das es bisher in einem MMO gab und fühlt sich nie wie ein timesink an!Da man schon alles was man in WOW erst im Endgame machen kann, in WAR schon ab lvl 1 geht



Auch das stimmt nicht. Das Gerennen ging mit Level 12 los. Da darfst Du quer über die Karte joggen um ne Quest abzugeben, genau wie in den alten pre-BC WoW quests. Es gibt aber keine Greifenmeister Punkte zwischen den Questlagern sondern nur welche zwischen Tiergebieten. 

Ich hoffe, dass heute wenigstens ein paar BGs aufgehen. Der PVE Content ist jedenfalls bislang eher schwach und nur für Grinder ein Spass (was man in Public Quests die alle mit "töte 60+ davon" beginnen an XP macht ist schon heftig). In der Hauptstadt hab ich ein Dungeon mit Lev 15 Mobs gesehen. Mal sehen ob unsere Gilde da bald genug Spieler hat die den LEvel haben da reinzugucken.


----------



## Anthrazides (16. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und spätestens beim ersten Twink interessieren die Quests doch eh keinen mehr, spätestens dann ist es notwendiges Übel.


Weshalb keiner meiner zahlreichen Twinks über Lvl 28 ist – denn spätestens wurde mir mit den Worgen-Killquests in Darkshire übel von dem Mob-Gemoshe. Weshalb ich jetzt WAR zocke – einfach aus Abwechslung. Btw.: Ich finde die WdW-Texte geil. Ich finde auch die Questbeschreibungen und kleinen Geschichten zu den Quests super. Wer Warhammer kennt, merkt, das die Autoren sich Mühe gegeben haben das typische Warhammer Flair hier auch überall zu reflektieren. Eigentlich müsste ichs mir auf englisch kaufen. Wo wir dabei sind: Gibts einen Sprachpätsch? Und wo kann ich den runterladen?

PS: Meine Frau zockt weiter WoW, mittlerweile ihr dritter Twink auf 70. Alter Schwede sag ich da nur. Aber sie kann sich eben begeistern, auch wenn sie nun schon den zweiten Priester auf Lvl 70 mosht. Außerdem zockt sie mit Freunden und für sie ist das wichtiger als eben neue Spielumgebung/Spieltechnik/Grafik etc.

Edit: Eintönige Quests, ok. Schonganz am Anfang muss man 25 Wölfe töten. Aber hey, die Public Quests mit Mini-Bossmob (der Riese ist doch obergeil!!!) oder die brennende Mühle! Ich sag nur Athmo+, Quest+, Technik+, Grafik+!!!


----------



## zero05 (16. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Was hat du denn bitte erwartet ? Schonmal DAOC gespielt ? Wenn du es gespielt hättest, dann wüsstest du was wenig Quest sind. Du solltest bedenken das die Spieler in Warhammer nicht Questen wollen sondern sich die Köppe einschlagen wollen.



Ein MMO was heute herauskommen ist mit einem MMO welches vor 7 Jahren released wurde zu vergleichen ist schwachsinn (auch wenn DAoC gerade im PvP Maßstäbe gesetzt hat). Seitdem hat sich viel verändert und besonders Spiele wie WoW, LoTRO oder EQ2 haben die Messlatte für neue Spiele sehr hoch gehängt - gerade was PvE Content und Questtelling betrifft. Warhammer MUSS sich dem Vergleich mit diesen Spielen gefallen lassen und der Vergleich ist legitim.
Und das die Spieler in Warhammer einfach nur Köppe einschlagen wollen, mag ja für dich gelten aber sicher nicht für alle Spieler. Also lass dein Fanboygelaber, nimm die rosa Brille ab und versuch auch mal Warhammer objektiv zu betrachten.


----------



## Edgehead (16. September 2008)

sorry aber mal eine ehrliche frage wenn mann über 400quest ins spiel implementieren muss ist doch klar das man da keine großen geistigen ergüsse bei manchen questideen erwarten kan, und in anderen rollen spielen ist es auch nicht wirklich immer soviel einfalsreicher.
außerdem musst du nicht questen kannst ja auch nur PVP machen gehen oder was weiß ich
außerdem sind doch viele andere sachen dafür gut du brauchst keien addons um zu wissen wo du hinrennen musst wenn du ein quest hast(ist für mich eigentlich schon einer der größten dankessagungen ever) dann ist es doch toll das es piblic quest gibt...eine ich hab gestern  manchmal 8 oder mehrmals mitgemacht einfach weils lustig war und auch gutes zeug dabei war
schon diese zwi punkte machen die studoiden aufgaben wider weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (16. September 2008)

Sind echt stumpf die Quests....so doofe Ideen wie Public Quests, hab ich ja auch schon tausendmal in anderen Spielen gesehen....Mythic sollte sich schämen!


----------



## Sempai02 (16. September 2008)

Es gibt nunmal nur eine knappe Hand voll Questarten, die man höchstens auflockern kann. Unterm Strich bleiben diese aber die Selben: "Töte, hole, begleite, sprich, betätige" und das alles in mehreren Kombinationen. Genauso könnte man meckern, dass es in Strategiespielen immer gleich zugeht.


----------



## Murgroz (16. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Sind echt stumpf die Quests....so doofe Ideen wie Public Quests, hab ich ja auch schon tausendmal in anderen Spielen gesehen....Mythic sollte sich schämen!



Dämlicher Flamer, geh WOW zocken.


^^würden die vielen sagen, die aufgrund fehlenden Smilies den Sarkasmus nicht erkennen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (16. September 2008)

Murgroz schrieb:


> Dämlicher Flamer, geh WOW zocken.
> 
> 
> ^^würden die vielen sagen, die aufgrund fehlenden Smilies den Sarkasmus nicht erkennen werden.
> ...


Gut..aber nur ein einziges Mal...und nur für dich:   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (16. September 2008)

Öhm...also ich bin eher PvE-Spieler. Wie gesagt, eher. Aber ich bin auch Warhammerfan.
Und mich stören die quests nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, die meisten haben um die Tatsache, daß es eben Schema F ist, eine nette kleine Geschichte drumrum.


Richtige Spitzenquests hat auch WoW nur eine Handvoll (Stalvan. mein nach wie vor absoluter Favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). So gesehen ist WAR da nicht schlecht dabei. Jetzt müssen nur die paar instanzierten Dungeons passen, dann bin ichs zufrieden.

Und seit WAR macht mir übrigens auch PvP Spaß, auch wenn ich mit dem Magus meine Probleme hab in T1 (in den Szenarien aber nicht der einzige, die meisten Kollegen sind ähnlich effizient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Zeit wirds, daß WE kommt und release, damit ich mit den Leuten aus der alten Gilde endlich die MS Gorlath vom Stapel lassen kann - hab versprochen "Wir fangen gemeinsam an"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grad in den "töte 60 hiervon"-PQs wird dann in Gruppe die Sau rausgelassen, mal sehen, wie flott wir uns da organisiert durchfräsen und welches "Zerstörungs"-feeling da aufkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimdor (16. September 2008)

Niahm schrieb:


> dito sich zu prügeln und auch noch dafür belohnt zu werden, in mehrfacher hinsicht, inklusive darauf verzichten zu dürfen stumpfsinnig mobs kloppen zu müssen ist grandios....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und manchmal kann der Gegner (ich spreche jez mal von Neu-Emstrak im 3. [oder war es das 4.^^] Kapitel des Chaos) auch mal ne nette rüssi droppen ,das passiert in WoW z.B. nicht desswegen ist WAR auch für mich viel interessanter.

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (16. September 2008)

Hallo,

Sag mal du vergleichst doch nicht wirklich WOW mit WAR ???

Hast du noch nicht mitbekommen das das 2 völlig verschiedene Spiele sind?

Und was soll das mimimi alles mmist du brauchst doch weder das eine noch das andere zu Spielen es
wird ja niemand gezwungen.
Ich für meinen teil Spiele wow schon seid Beta und es hat mir immer Spaß gemacht, und für das mangelnde PVP hab ich jetzt WAR und ich finde es genial , man kann schon mit Lev 1 an schlachten teilnehmen hat öffentliche PVP Quest´s und muß eben nicht die ganze Zeit Stumpf die PVE Quests machen die macht man so nebenbei als Pausenfüller oder um den Wälzer mit seinen Erfolgen zu Füllen...

^100x mich selbst angeklikt^
^ 25x vom xyz getötet^
um nur 2 Lustige sachcen zu nennen........


Ich hab es echt Leid das jeder nur nörgelt und mimimi Schreit...Quitet die Games und nervt nicht diejenigen denen die Spiele Spaß machen.


----------



## Sefer (16. September 2008)

Musste beim questen laufen bis die Füße glühen^^ 

immer wieder schicken einen die Questgeber wieder zur gleichen Stelle...


In den Anfansgebieten sind die Public Quests echt geil... aber ab den nächsten Gebiet waren nie genügend Leute da und es waren auch zu viele Public Quest... Aus dem einen Public raus und in den schon in den nächsten...

Meist sind dann auch alle anderen Monster verschwunden, wenn der Held auftaucht und damit sind meist die Questmobs weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (16. September 2008)

Sefer schrieb:


> Musste beim questen laufen bis die Füße glühen^^
> 
> immer wieder schicken einen die Questgeber wieder zur gleichen Stelle...
> 
> ...


Wenn du nach 2 Tagen auch schon im T2 Gebiet hängst bevor das Spiel eigentlich released worden ist, darfst dich nicht wundern das du alleine bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (16. September 2008)

Sefer schrieb:


> Meist sind dann auch alle anderen Monster verschwunden, wenn der Held auftaucht und damit sind meist die Questmobs weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deswegen gibts da auch ein timelimit. Siehs positiv, für diese quests kriegt man Einfluß bis zum 2. * geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (16. September 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Es ist sowas von wurscht ob WoW sagt "bring mir 3 Köpfe" und nur jeder 5. Mob hat einen und man muss 15 killen um sie zu kriegen oder ob wie in Warhammer üblich dann steht "bring mir 15 Köpfe" und jeder Mob hat einen. Zeitaufwand ist identisch. [...]



Das Problem hierbei an der ganzen Geschichte ist:

WoW
========================
"Bring drei Köpfe!" - 15 Mobs killen
"Bring 15 Kopfe!" - 75 Mobs killen
========================

WAR
========================
"Bring drei Köpfe!" - 3 Mobs killen
"Bring 15 Köpfe!" - 15 Mobs killen
========================

Der Zeitunterschied ist ENORM, wenn ich das mal so ausdrücken darf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (16. September 2008)

Also ich muss dem TE recht geben.

Ich mein so langweiliges Leveln wie durch Katapultschiessen,  Public Quests und das Leveln über PvP uns Szenarien sowie durch Einträge in den Wälzer des Wissens gabs doch wirklich überall schon
Und dass sich das Spiel merkt welche Quests du abschließt ohne das du sie angenommen hast und dich dafür belohnt sobald du zum Questgeber kommst. Voll schwach das alles.

Mythic sollte am besten ganz WAR einstampfen.

Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iffadrim (16. September 2008)

Was verlangt ihr eigentlich?

Man kann das Rad nicht neu erfinden.

So läuft es nunmal.

Wäre es euch lieber gar keine Quests zu haben?


----------



## artist (16. September 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Ich mein so langweiliges Leveln wie durch Katapultschiessen,  Public Quests und das Leveln über PvP uns Szenarien sowie durch Einträge in den Wälzer des Wissens gabs doch wirklich überall schon



/sign


----------



## Wacken22 (16. September 2008)

Also das letzte über was ich mich bei WAR beschweren würde wären die Quests mir haben die richtig spaß gemacht, konnte mich daher nicht beklagen. xD


----------



## Katzendruide (16. September 2008)

Fünf Wege damit du auch was Anderes als Doofelfen haust :

1) geh in Orc Gebiet und töten Doofzwerge
2) wechsel das Spiel
3) mach PvP/RvR
4) mach eine andere Quest die nix mit Elfen zu tun hat
5) erfinde und erstell dein eigenes cooles Pve Game was aber ist als W.A.R


----------



## Arogtar (16. September 2008)

Junge halt den Mund wenn du KEINE AHNUNG hast.

Es ist ein KRIEGSSZENARIO, was macht man in einem KRIEGSSZENARIO ?!

RICHTIG, man TÖTET, TÖTET, TÖTET!

DAUERND !

Also versteh erstmal das Spielkonzept bevor du rumwhinest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumal man da sowieso nicht einfach mal eben das ganze Genre neu erfinden kann - aber hach du kannst es ja bestimmt besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (16. September 2008)

Sowas von stumpf, jeden morgen steh ich auf, putz meine zähne, setz mich ins Auto und fahr auf die Arbeit. Lasse mich von meinen Kollegen nerven, arbeite mehr oder weniger was, gehe heim, hocke vorm PC, lasse mich von meiner Freundin nerven und geh pennen. Dann geht das Spiel von vorne los.

Junge, das Leben steckt nun nicht mal voller Abwechslungen und wenn Du die dann auch noch in einem MMORPG der neuen Generation suchst bist du echt fehl am Platz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grundgedanke (16. September 2008)

ZITAT(GrafvonRotz @ 16.09.2008, 14:56) *
Ich mein so langweiliges Leveln wie durch Katapultschiessen, Public Quests und das Leveln über PvP uns Szenarien sowie durch Einträge in den Wälzer des Wissens gabs doch wirklich überall schon



artist schrieb:


> /sign



manche leute finden ironie nicht mal dann, wenn man sie ihnen vor die füsse kippt ....


----------



## MF2888 (16. September 2008)

Wie die ganzen Foren Nerds wieder drauf rum hacken das jemand ihr so geliebtes Spiel nicht so gut findet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (16. September 2008)

Wer macht denn auf LvL 15 noch solo PvE^^?


----------



## Dentus (16. September 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Wie die ganzen Foren Nerds wieder drauf rum hacken das jemand ihr so geliebtes Spiel nicht so gut findet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leider selbst disqualifiziert.


----------



## MF2888 (16. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Leider selbst disqualifiziert.


 Und der nächste. Zu geil hier.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2008)

Wer in einem MMO andere Quests erwartet sollte doch besser Offline RPGs spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen davon gibt es doch schon andere Quests... im Land der Trolle musste ich einen Mord aufklären zum Beispiel


----------



## Dentus (16. September 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Und der nächste. Zu geil hier.


Ok also auch für dich, es ging hier um die sachliche Eröterung warum das PvE in WAR eben nicht so stumpf ist wie der TE behauptet....dazu gabs noch Ratschläge wie er für sich selbst mehr Abwechslung reinbringen kann.

Wenn du dann hier reinstolperst, nur die Hälfte liest und eine Fehlinterpretation abgibst....bist eben DU falsch hier. Und nun geh wieder WoW spielen...das ich übrigens auch gerne gespielt habe.

Man muss sich ja nicht immer gleich als Kind zu erkennen geben   (sorry der Flame muss sein jetzt)


----------



## n e X (16. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler hätte ahnen können das WAR kacke wird - selber schuld.




das du wow mit lenkrad spielst merkt man

- keine ahnung? klappe halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -


----------



## MF2888 (16. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ok also auch für dich, es ging hier um die sachliche Eröterung warum das PvE in WAR eben nicht so stumpf ist wie der TE behauptet....dazu gabs noch Ratschläge wie er für sich selbst mehr Abwechslung reinbringen kann.
> 
> Wenn du dann hier reinstolperst, nur die Hälfte liest und eine Fehlinterpretation abgibst....bist eben DU falsch hier. Und nun geh wieder WoW spielen...das ich übrigens auch gerne gespielt habe.
> 
> Man muss sich ja nicht immer gleich als Kind zu erkennen geben   (sorry der Flame muss sein jetzt)




Schade das man im Internet so anonym zu werke gehn kann, anderenfalls gebe es mit Sicherheit nicht so viele die in Foren einen auf dicke Hose machen um andere dinge zu kompensieren. Und nein ich habe mir nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, weil ein Großteil genau von solchen wie dir geschrieben ist. Die Beiträge sagen nur aus : 

WoW = Kiddies
War = Die obertollen ehemaligen DaoC Spieler die schon ihr halbes Leben in einer virtuellen Welt verbracht haben, so kommt es zumindest rüber. 

Sachlich ist hier jedenfalls garnichts. Nur vorurteilhaft sonst nichts.


----------



## Dentus (16. September 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Schade das man im Internet so anonym zu werke gehn kann, anderenfalls gebe es mit Sicherheit nicht so viele die in Foren einen auf dicke Hose machen um andere dinge zu kompensieren. Und nein ich habe mir nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, weil ein Großteil genau von solchen wie dir geschrieben ist. Die Beiträge sagen nur aus :
> 
> WoW = Kiddies
> War = Die obertollen ehemlaigen DaoC Spieler die schon ihr halbes Leben in einer virtuellen Welt verbracht haben, so kommt es zumundest rüber.
> ...


Anonym bin ich lange nicht mehr im Netz...darfst mich gerne auch anrufen wenn dir das lieber ist :-)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist schlicht der Fakt, das WoW-Spieler...die WAR nicht spielen wollen...hier permanent wieder auftauchen. Haben diese Menschen Angst ihr WoW könnte leer werden? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht....ich mische mich auch nicht im HdRO-Forum ein, wenn ich es nicht mehr spiele...nur um es schlecht zu machen.

Und wenn sie auftauchen....dann kann man fair bleiben...so wie ich es WoW und AoC Spielern gegenüber auch bin, obwohl ich beide Spiele (mittlerweile) für Dreck halte.


----------



## Lorghi (16. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist schlicht der Fakt, das WoW-Spieler...die WAR nicht spielen wollen...hier permanent wieder auftauchen.



GENAU das ist der Punkt. 

@MF2888: Was die Anonymität im Netz & "dicke Hose" machen angeht: Du wunderst dich das sich die Leute aufregen? Stell dir vor jemand läuft dir jeden Tag übern Weg, du kennst ihn nicht & er kennt dich nicht, aber jedesmal pöbelt er dich an wie dumm du bist & wie schlau er ist. Wie würdest du nach dem 3ten Mal reagieren, nachdem sachliche Argumentation nichts genützt hat?

Ich wette ich weiss es.

edit: btw, ich bin nicht sonderlich viel in anderen Gaming Foren unterwegs. geht es da genauso zu? das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Alasken (16. September 2008)

sagmal seit ihr alle ein wenig geistig behindert ? 

was zur hölle is an den quests auszusetzen ?
sag mir mal was bei wotlk bei den quests anders sein wird ? was jetzt bei wow anders ist ? 

mir fallen spontan 2 quests in wow ein die einen hauch von innovation versprühen von knapp 1000 ? 


wenn ihr kritik üben wollt sucht euch was das nachvollziehbar ist ... quests sind quests da wird getötet und gesammelt das is jetzt so und wir dimmer so sein weils keine andere möglichkeit für quests gibt ...


----------



## Dentus (16. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> sagmal seit ihr alle ein wenig geistig behindert ?


Mist, nun ist mir glatt Spucke aus dem Schnabel auf meinen roten Schal getropft....oink?


----------



## Alasken (16. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Mist, nun ist mir glatt Spucke aus dem Schnabel auf meinen roten Schal getropft....oink?



*wegwisch* achso sry das wusst ich nich ich kümmer mich um dich mein kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redrian (16. September 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> sachlich ist hier jedenfalls garnichts. Nur vorurteilhaft sonst nichts.



Genauso wie der TE der nun sage und schreibe *15* von 40 möglichen Stufen hinter sich gebracht hat! Sehr sachliche Aussage. Ich finde welche spiele einem passen und welche nicht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Die Flamerei hier ist absolut sinnlos, zumal jeder auf seiner Meinung beharrt und sich davon nicht im geringsten abbringen lässt, bzw. niemand bereit ist Kompromisse einzugehen. Es läuft nur auf ein "Nein!" "Doch!" "Nein!" "Doch!" -spielchen hinaus.

Ich für meinen Fall hab WoW seid der Beta gespielt und dabei auch meinen Spass gehabt. Da ich mehr der PvPler bin, wechsle ich nun auf WAR. Bin ich nu ein Kiddie, weil ich WoW gespielt hab? Und ist ein 12 jähriger, der sich wie nen 6 jähriger aufführt, nun weil er Warhammer statt WoW spielt, kein Kiddie mehr?

Ich persönlich fand WAR in der kurzen Zeit in der ich es testen konnte, von den Quests her, weit abwechslungsreicher und motivierender als WoW. Man kann die ganze Zeit (und das von Anfang an!) schön die BGs machen und hat zwischendrin nette PvE-Quests. Vor allem machen mir die Publicquests viel Spass. Die mögen in Mmo's nicht das Neueste sein, aber für mich als WoW-Einsteiger (*uhuuuuu!!!  KIDDIE EY! O_O*), ist das was Neues. In der Beta hab ich schon eine epische Quest bekommen und ich freue mich riesig darauf, diese morgen wieder anzunehmen und zu schauen, was die Zukunft bringt!
Wems mit den Quests nicht so wie mir geht, der solls halt nich spielen. Aber dann in den Foren rumzumeckern hilft keinem weiter. 




MF2888 schrieb:


> Wie die ganzen Foren Nerds wieder drauf rum hacken das jemand ihr so geliebtes Spiel nicht so gut findet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ich vor allem nicht verstehe ist, wie man auf die Idee kommt, auf nem Spiel rum zu hacken das einem nicht gefällt, statt es einfach nicht zu spielen O.o


/flame on


----------



## MF2888 (16. September 2008)

Also mir gefällt Warhammer.


----------



## Redrian (16. September 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt Warhammer.



Man sieht sich im BG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte dich mit den Quotes nicht angreifen! Falls das so rüberkam, entschuldige bitte. Deine Posts haben sich nur geeignet um allgemeingültige Aussagen zu treffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (16. September 2008)

Um nochmal alle Missverständnisse auszuräumen:

Mir gefällt Warhammer auch und an den Quests ist nichts auszusetzen. Eindeutiges oberes Mittelfeld bis Oberklasse


----------



## Flixl (16. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## sucki89 (16. September 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> WoW = Kiddies
> War = Die obertollen ehemlaigen DaoC Spieler die schon ihr halbes Leben in einer virtuellen Welt verbracht haben, so kommt es zumindest rüber.



Als ich mich jetzt hier mal durch die Seiten geklickt hab und mir das ALLES durchgelesen hab, hatte ich das gleiche Fazit.

Der TE hat seine Meinung vom Questsystem des Spiels beschrieben und aufgezeigt was ihm nicht gefällt. Auf diesen mittlerweile 5 Seiten gabs vielleicht 5 Leute die es fertig brachten eine (vielleicht auch nur halbwegs) anständige Antwort zu erstellen, die darin bestand, ihm zu sagen, wie er sonst weiter kommen könnte. Wenn es ihm dann immer noch nicht gefällt, muss er dann eben entscheiden ob er wirklich bei WAR bleiben will oder vielleicht zu einem anderen Spiel wechselt.

Gut, diese posts die generell in jedem thread dieses Forums auftreten von wegen "WAR soll vernichtet werden weil WoW is der große Spielegott. Ehret Blizzard sonst werdet ihr in der Hölle schmoren!" interessieren genau niemanden und sind eigentlich gar nix außer unnötig und als WoW-Spieler find ichs teilweise sogar beschämend, dass ich solche Leute zu meiner "Community" zählen muss, aber bitte.

Andererseits muss ich sagen, dass mich auch hier einige Beiträge wie _"Du ***** wagst es WAR mit WoW zu vergleichen?!!!! Du elendiger ******* das is das ******** das ich in diesem ********* je ******** ********** ***********!!!!!!!!!!!!!####"_ oder _"seid ihr alle geistig behindert?!"_ ziemlich schockieren. Weils einfach keine Art ist, mit anderen Leuten umzugehen (und da spreche ich auch von den zahlreichen Beschimpfungen etc, welche in die Posts hier eingebaut werden/wurden).

Ich hoffe ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will. Wenn man bissl Anstand und Niveau hätte und nicht gleich austicken würde wegen Kleinigkeiten, dann würd das hier ein wenig netter ablaufen.

mfG


P.S.: Ihr werdet euch fragen, was ein WoW-Spieler(Kiddie usw) hier zu suchen hat. Ich lese die Beiträge ganz gern, da ich über einen Wechsel nachdenke und mich gern vorher informiere worauf ich mich da einlassen würde. Umso leichter wäre das dann auch für Leute wie mich, wenn man sich diese ganzen unnützen Postings sparen würde, die nur auf Beschimpfungen oder derartiges hinaus laufen.


----------



## Predataurus (16. September 2008)

Redrian schrieb:


> Was ich vor allem nicht verstehe ist, wie man auf die Idee kommt, auf nem Spiel rum zu hacken das einem nicht gefällt, statt es einfach nicht zu spielen O.o



Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?

Man darf also nur WAR spielen, wenn man es 100% toll findet und dabei noch Fanboi Hype Threads im buffed Frorum erstellt?
Kritik ist unangebracht!

ololololololololol (um mal an das geistige Niveau des Threads anzuknüpfen, bis auf die fünf rationalen Posts)


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2008)

Er sprach vom rumhacken...
Gegen sachliche Kritik hat niemand etwas aber... in einem Forum wie diesem etwas Sachliches zu finden ist ungefähr genauso erfolgreich wie das Unterfangen der USA die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak zu finden :->


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (16. September 2008)

sucki89 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will.




ehrlich gesagt nein. 

Wenn man so einen Schmuh als Beitrag eröffnet muss man doch damit rechnen geflamed zu werden. Außerdem treibt man sich in Forum doch eh nur rum wenn man langeweile hat, oder grade nicht daddeln kann, so wie ich selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predataurus (16. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Er sprach vom rumhacken...
> Gegen sachliche Kritik hat niemand etwas aber... in einem Forum wie diesem etwas Sachliches zu finden ist ungefähr genauso erfolgreich wie das Unterfangen der USA die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak zu finden :->



Klar sprach er vom rumhacken, aber er meint damit den TE und der hackt nicht, er kritisiert einen Unterpunkt des Spiels.
Naja, ich bin eugentlich an WAR interessiert, wegen der PvP-Lastigkeit, aber wenn die Com so ist, wie viele hier im Forum -> uiuiuiuiui
Das liest sich hier teilweise wie im Counterstrike Forum.


----------



## sucki89 (16. September 2008)

> Wenn man so einen Schmuh als Beitrag eröffnet muss man doch damit rechnen geflamed zu werden. Außerdem treibt man sich in Forum doch eh nur rum wenn man langeweile hat, oder grade nicht daddeln kann, so wie ich selbst. tongue.gif



aja... stimmt.

Ist ziemlich naheliegend, dass er nen thread eröffnet mit dem primären ziel geflamed zu werden.

sorry, daran hab ich wohl nicht gedacht.


----------



## Draco1985 (16. September 2008)

sucki89 schrieb:


> Andererseits muss ich sagen, dass mich auch hier einige Beiträge wie _"Du ***** wagst es WAR mit WoW zu vergleichen?!!!! Du elendiger ******* das is das ******** das ich in diesem ********* je ******** ********** ***********!!!!!!!!!!!!!####"_ oder _"seid ihr alle geistig behindert?!"_ ziemlich schockieren. Weils einfach keine Art ist, mit anderen Leuten umzugehen (und da spreche ich auch von den zahlreichen Beschimpfungen etc, welche in die Posts hier eingebaut werden/wurden).
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will. Wenn man bissl Anstand und Niveau hätte und nicht gleich austicken würde wegen Kleinigkeiten, dann würd das hier ein wenig netter ablaufen.



Meine Meinung dazu: Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt, Spott, wem Spott gebührt. Wer sich durch unqualifizierte Äußerungen und Meckern um des Bashings willen hier rumtreibt, der verdient es nicht anders als in einer See von Flames ertränkt zu werden. Wirklich begründete Aussagen auf deren Basis man diskutieren kann finden sich hier nämlich höchst selten (nicht dass das von Seiten der WAR-Fanboys anders wäre, nur so nebenbei bemerkt...).

Was das Questsystem angeht ist es eine bemerkenswerte Zurschaustellung von selektiver Wahrnehmung zu behaupten, dass WoW bessere Quests hätte. Zugegeben, es gibt im Schnitt vielleicht pro Gebiet eine oder zwei richtig tolle Questreihen in WoW. Aber nur wenige davon sind so nett inszeniert wie z.B. die meisten PQs in WAR - und bei denen besteht die Inszenierung nur aus dem Spawnen mehrerer Mob-Wellen.

Aber vor allem in Sachen Grindaufwand hat sich WAR deutlich von WoW abgesetzt und zwar im positiven Sinne. Ich hatte jetzt (zwar auch erst Mitte T2, aber immerhin) nur wenige Quests bei denen überhaupt mehr als zehn Mobs zu töten waren. Bei Lootquests heißt "Sammle X Gegenstände von Mobtyp Y" auch wirklich nur X getötete Mobs. Im Gegensatz zu WoW, wo man durchaus mal ne halbe Stunde mit dem Suchen EINES (!!!) Questdrops mit mieser Dropchance verbringen kann, ist das ein echter Fortschritt.

Okay, die Laufwege nerven. Vor allem wenn Wege doppelt und dreifach gelaufen werden müssen, aber das ist bisher auch der einzige Nachteil des Questsystems.

Und dass man beim Questen immer mal wieder in PQs reinschlittert, bzw. dorthin geleitet wird ist für mich eher ein Vorteil. Eigentlich könnte ich nur durch die PQs leveln und wäre vollends zufrieden, während mich die wenigen Versuche des Instanzlevelns in WoW (wohl das nächstliegende Äquivalent) zur Verzweiflung getrieben haben. Der Grindanteil an den PQs ist für einen einzelnen Spieler relativ gering, selbst wenn es um 60-100 Mobs geht, da man die zusammen mit anderen Spielern sehr stressfrei erledigen kann.

Einziger Wermutstropfen: Hier und da sind Mobs immer noch verbuggt, DAS ist wirklich ein Punkt an dem Mythic schnellstmöglich nachbessern sollte.


----------



## Shurycain (16. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler hätte ahnen können das WAR kacke wird - selber schuld.



Und was macht du das im WAR Forum ? Weil du Bock auf Flamen hast oder was ?

Genau wie der andere Simpel der meinte das zu signen.

Kiddys echt,

Shury


----------



## sucki89 (16. September 2008)

Ich meine damit nur, man kann andere Leute auch anders verdeutlichen worum es eigentlich geht. Ohne sie dabei gleich direkt anzugreifen.

Was denn Rest betrifft deines Posts betrifft, bin ich ziemlich dankbar, weil damit kann man mal was anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## AemJaY (16. September 2008)

ich bin Fan von PvP.
Ich werde Fan von RvR
ich bin Fan von Questen.
Aber was mich fast noch mehr Fasziniert, ist eine Online Welt zu entdecken und Sie zu erforschen. 
Versteckte Ecken zu finden. Das ist was mir Spass macht.

Und bei WoW kenn ich leider schon jede Ecke. Nun ist Warhammer an der Reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (16. September 2008)

@TE

PVP Spiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (16. September 2008)

was soll denn jetzt an den quests anders sein als wie in wow?

übrigens spiel mal sowas wie last chaos, archlord oder sowas da heißts töte 10000 davon und 100000 davon - juhu  es lebe das grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (16. September 2008)

zero05 schrieb:


> Ein MMO was heute herauskommen ist mit einem MMO welches vor 7 Jahren released wurde zu vergleichen ist schwachsinn (auch wenn DAoC gerade im PvP Maßstäbe gesetzt hat). Seitdem hat sich viel verändert und besonders Spiele wie WoW, LoTRO oder EQ2 haben die Messlatte für neue Spiele sehr hoch gehängt - gerade was PvE Content und Questtelling betrifft. Warhammer MUSS sich dem Vergleich mit diesen Spielen gefallen lassen und der Vergleich ist legitim.
> *Und das die Spieler in Warhammer einfach nur Köppe einschlagen wollen, mag ja für dich gelten aber sicher nicht für alle Spieler*. Also lass dein Fanboygelaber, nimm die rosa Brille ab und versuch auch mal Warhammer objektiv zu betrachten.



Das sehe ich aber komplett anders! Nur weil WOW den Spagat zwischen PVE und PVP hinbekommen will heist das noch lange nicht das andere das auch müssen. Und Spiele wie Everquest 2 oder aber HDRO habe zwar neue maßstäbe gesetzt, haben ihren hauptfokus im PVE und nicht im PVP. Es heist seid der Entwicklung von Warhammer das es ein PVP Spiel wird  und nicht auf PVE ausgelegt sein wird. Und ich sage das 90% der Spieler sich in Warhammer bekämpfen wollen. Und für die restlichen 10% ist es halt das falsche Spiel! Ich kenne Mythic, und ich sage dir sie werden ihre Linie beibehalten und kein stumpfes PVE auf biegen und brechen einbauen. Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Dashy (16. September 2008)

Also ich Queste nur sehr Selten: Nur wegen Equip.
Die XP krieg ich durch PQ , aber meistens töte ich sowiso nur Zwerge :> als Blackork SEHR amüsant xD
Quests sind nur lücken füller wenn ich mal schnell 1 level brauch oO
Warhammer geht auch gut ohne, alle 1 Meter ( ok übertrieben ) kommt ne PQ wo mindestens 5+ Leute sind ;-)
Also heists: Equip mit PQ Farmen, un' da Stumpenz moschan ;-)


----------



## Galadith (16. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> WAR = PvP. Das Questen dient zum Erlangen der Level und einiger Equipteile, sowie als Lückenfüller zwischen Gruppenaufgaben und Szenarios/OpenRvR.



Sehr gut formuliert und sehr treffend!


----------



## Rednoez (16. September 2008)

Versuchs mal mit WoW...da sind die Quests ja total aufregend und spannend *seufz*

geh fps spielen wenn dir das auf die nerven geht.


----------



## Beutelratte (16. September 2008)

also erstens waren das nicht alle questvarianten, so wie dus behauptet hast und zweitens... was hättest du erwartet ?!?


----------



## Katzendruide (16. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wer in einem MMO andere Quests erwartet sollte doch besser Offline RPGs spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein Mordfall lösen?Cool sagt mir nicht die Lösung!Dann bin ich Dedektiv, sicher ist der Orc der Mörder, die wollen immer alle töten -.- *hol  Lupe raus* Ich bin dem Fall auf der Spur!


----------



## Larison (16. September 2008)

*WAR *ist ein reines *RvR *Spiel mit etwas PvE Anhängsel und wollte nie etwas anderes sein.

Wenn die Entwickler im laufe der Zeit die Quests schöner machen, ist das ganz nett.
Aber den Sinn dieses Spieles macht es auf keinen Fall aus.

Die Quests in WOW waren 2005 auch noch nicht so die Welt.
Es war eine neue Ehrfahrung und alles ganz schön, aber Blizz hat auch etwas gebraucht bis sie es so drauf hatten, wie es heute ist.

Bei *WAR *ist alles darauf ausgelegt das Du, bist Du 40 bist, Deinen Char spielen lernst.

Weil dann geht es erst richtig mit dem Highlevel *RvR *los.

Und deswegen ....


*WAAAAGGGHHHH*

Gruß
Lari  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melfis (16. September 2008)

Hmm.. Ich finde bis jetzt die warhammer qs recht lustig, besonders die PQ

Wen der TE mit den qs nicht zufrieden ist, sollte er sich fragen ob es für ihn ein alternatives Spiel gibt, das ihm eher "mundet"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meine es wurde ja nie gesagt das es ein PVE spiel ist... es wurde gesagt, WAR ist ein RvR spiel.. und was versprochen wurde, haben sie auch gehalten, mehr kann man und sollte man nicht erwarten..

Das is so als ob ich wow Spiele und dann ein Thread aufmache:
"Was hier gibs nur 4 bgs? Und wieso laufen hier im OpenPVP mehr NPC's rum als player?

Wow is ein PVE-Game, und das akzeptiere ich ja auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## powerplayer1 (16. September 2008)

kyros,

du sollst auch net stupide pve machen sondern warhammer isn pvp spiel zu 80%....kill leute dann levelste auch:-)

wenn du auf gutes pve stehst musste wieder zu wow wechseln wobei es da auch immer desselbe is, töte hier, begleite den, sammle des, usw....
pve ist nunmal stupide.....deshalb ist ja warhammer wegen pvp so geilo:-)


grüße


----------



## The Suffer (16. September 2008)

Ich finde dieQuests im allgemeinen gut designt (dafür das sie sich eher auf PvP konzentrieren) außerdem ist Open RvR/Szenarios machen viel lustiger und gerade das ist das was das Spiel ausmacht!

Grüße The Suffer


----------



## Sicktongue (16. September 2008)

Also ich war positiv überrascht wie gut die PVE Quests in Warhammer OpenBeta waren.
In DAoC waren die grottenschlecht und ich habe erwartet das es in Warhammer nicht besser wird und da wir vom gleichen Entwickler reden die Befürchtung.

Dann aber ins Spiel gekommen und alles brennt, der Krieg ist überall, Quests sind sogar super angenehm vor allem weil man immer sieht wo man hin muss, egal ob man das Questgebiet selbst oder den "Abgebe-NPC" sucht! Gibts in WoW NICHT.

Für mich entscheidend ist aber PVP/RVR und das man nun auch noch beim Player killen EXP bekommt ist herrlich!

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin kein Fanboy, keine Ahnung vom Warhammer IP, bin aber selbst in der Gaming Branche tätig (3D Environmental Modeler) und kann behaupten ich kann Objektiv sagen das Warhammer sich über Jahre halten wird und einfach einen alternativen Playstyle liefert.

WoW= feinstes Taktik - PvE durch Raidbosse, aber schrott PVP (die BGs sind einfach nur schlecht im Vergleich, vor allem AV = einfach durchreiten, 0 taktik)
WAR= geniale PVP/RVR Aktion und enorme Identifizierung mit der eigenen Fraktion durch verteidigung von "echtem" Boden außerhalb der Instanzen, PVE eher durchschnittlich, außer PQ's die doch eine super neuerung darstellen. Einfach reinlatschen und los geht die Aktion ohne ewige Gruppensuche.
HDRO= PVE, RP super schön und vor allem Grafikhammer.

Warhammer heißt eben WAR ... HAMMER weil man im KRIEG (WAR), HAMMER viel Spaß hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniefy (16. September 2008)

immer die wow vergleiche... ich denke viele spielen WAR, nicht weil sie wow schlecht finden sondern eher um was neues PVP mäßiges zu sehen... 1 jahr kara is halt schon armseelig... ui gibt ja noch pvp in wow ... ui in 3 wochen hat jeder alles von der neuen season... also psssssssss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Blufl (16. September 2008)

WAR = Langweilig? TE = Verwöhnt? Blind?
Auf welcher Serverart hast du bitte gespielt/spielst du?
Anscheinend nicht Open RvR. Vorhin hatte ich da eine Mordsgaudi.
War mit 'nem Chosen unterwegs, haben zusammen nen Feuermagier quer durch Nordland gehetzt (von Salzenmünd oder wies heißt bis zum Chaos Warcamp, da isser dann gestorben)
Als er dann mit Verstärkung (Witchhunter,Archmage und er als Firemage) wiederkam, warn der Chosen und ich schon hinter den Kanonen gestanden und haben einen nach dem andren umgehaun - aber ich merk schon, ich red am Thema vorbei.
Ok, ich hab bis Level 10 jetzt auch 1 bis 2 Quests gehabt, wo ich mir gedacht habe "Nicht schon wieder." Aber als dann die Quests kamen, als man sich nach Salzenmünd reinschleichen muss, um sich mit dem Priester zu treffen und für ihn die Stadt von innen heraus zu zerstören, hab ich hier Freudentänze veranstaltet.
Also ich finde die Quests nicht sehr langweilig, das Goldene Ei sind sie aber auch nicht. Für ein PvP-Orientiertes Spiel sind sie aber richtig gut - genau passend eben um den Übergang zwischen Szenarien und ÖQ's zu haben. Besonders in der Nacht, wenn's mal leerer wird, sind sie echt cool.


----------



## equinoxxx (16. September 2008)

Die Möglichkeiten bei WAR zu leveln sind recht vielseitig. Man kann questen und wenn man mal keine Lust zum questen hat dann macht man eben ein paar xp im RVR oder sammelt ein bisschen Einfluss und XP in den Publicquests. Theoretisch kannst du, wenn du nicht questen willst 24/7 PvP machen, dauert nur länger bis du levelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (16. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> sagmal seit ihr alle ein wenig geistig behindert ? .



you failed.



Predataurus schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> 
> Man darf also nur WAR spielen, wenn man es 100% toll findet und dabei noch Fanboi Hype Threads im buffed Frorum erstellt?
> Kritik ist unangebracht!
> ...



nein er meinte damit, dass diejenigen die das spiel zu 100% besch***** finden (ohne es jemals gespielt zu haben), eben nicht im warhammer-forum ihre unsachlichen flames loslassen sollen (und nein, wir meinen damit eben nicht den TE sondern leute wie der liebe kleine "David", den man auf der ersten seite dieses threads  finden kann)


----------



## Disasterio (17. September 2008)

Meine Meinung: 
1. In WoW sind die quests auch nicht besser da heißen sie aber oft nicht töte sondern sammel 20 von...
2. War ist ein PvP Spiel, wenn du schön questen willst Spiel Lotro 
3. Naja es gibt auch viele andere Quests, ich hatte nie das Gefühl das die Quest nur langweilen


----------



## rEdiC (17. September 2008)

Also ich find die Quests nicht schlecht bisher.


----------



## Aggro414 (17. September 2008)

Ist doch eh wieder nur ein WoW-Fanboy-Thread, der sich hinter vermeindlichen Tatsachen versteckt. Wer mit Level 15 mäckert, dass er schon 1100 Elfen gekillt hat, war nur zu blöd, um zu merken, dass man auf sehr viele verschiedene Arten leveln kann.


----------



## Emokeksii (17. September 2008)

Naja ein par Reaktionen hier find ich etwas fehlplaziert man kann auch anders auf solche beiträge antworten.

Zum Topic.

ich find die quests nicht gut und nicht schlecht sind halt standart und erfüllen ihren zweck und sie wirken denk mal extrem dadurch stumpf das es  auf der karte sofort gezeigt wird wo man was machen muss.

Wer da viel Questet ist halt nur am grinden und rentn von einer quest zur anderen.

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde ist ist ein RvR spiel. Man muss für abwechslung eben eine mischung aus Pve und RvR finden.

Mich allerdings langweilen die quest mitlerweile auch ein wenig und druch diese karten anzeige system führt es halt nur dazu das ich von einen roten fleck zum nächsten renne. 

Andernfalls würd ich bei der straffen levelkurze ab die level 15 rum auch nicht anders questen wollen es dauert jetzt schon lang genug


----------



## Murandir (17. September 2008)

Naja leider kann man mmorpgs nicht ohne quests der sorte töte gegner X, ymal machen, ich glaube es gibt kaum ein mmorpg das auf diese quests verzichtet. Damit muss man sich wohl abfinden wenn man so ein Spiel spielt.

Zu WAR Quests: ich hoffe sie werden noch schwerer da ich bisland nicht eine quest hatte die mich irgendwie gefordert hatte bzw. kompliziert waren und PVP quests kann ich grade im ORK/Zwerge Gebiet vergessen da man von einer 1:3- 1:5 übermacht geplätet wird auch bei größeren Gruppen von 6-8 man


----------



## colorfulstan (17. September 2008)

Predataurus schrieb:


> Klar sprach er vom rumhacken, aber er meint damit den TE und der hackt nicht, er kritisiert einen Unterpunkt des Spiels.
> Naja, ich bin eugentlich an WAR interessiert, wegen der PvP-Lastigkeit, aber wenn die Com so ist, wie viele hier im Forum -> uiuiuiuiui
> Das liest sich hier teilweise wie im Counterstrike Forum.



Ich bin mal so frei zu behaupten, dass die Buffed user nicht unbedingt representativ für die WAR Community sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zumindest hoffe ich das, hier Trollen echt viele rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (17. September 2008)

Bin jetzt Level 18 - bin aber mit 16 ins Gebiet der Chosen/Zeloten und Menschen gewechselt nachdem mir die Elfen echt zum Hals raushingen.
PVP Rang 11 hab ich auch nachdem endlich genug Leute nachgelevelt hatten und paar BGs aufgingen (trotzdem ziemliche Wartezeiten).

Was mir in den anderen Gebieten gefiel war, dass dort mehr Abwechslung war. Die Gegner waren nicht zu 90% vom gleichen Typ wie bei den Dunkelelfen und es gab durchaus mal quests die nicht NUR aus stumpfen abschlachten einer gewissen Zahl von Mobs bestanden. 

Ausser das momentan die Ordnung bischen overpowered ist (1 vs 1 "Duell" zwischen Zauberin und Feuermagier das nur darin bestand sich gegenseitig vollzunuken endet immer tödlich für die Zauberin - selbst bei 3 Leveln Unterschied, Heilerklassen sind für DDler Klassen auch fast nicht todzukriegen - aber Balancing ist ja ne Sache die Endlos weitgepatched wird und ich denke da gibts paar kräftige nerfs auf Ordnungsseite bald) ist das PVP schon ok. 

Kurzum, durch Gebietswechsel hats wieder bischen mehr Spass gemacht. Jetzt sollten die Händler in der Hauptstadt die Waren die sie anbieten auch verkaufen. Momentan kann man sie anwählen und auf kaufen klicken und kriegt nix :-(

PS: Viele der Antworten hier schiebe ich mal auf die anonymität des Internet oder das Alter der Schreiber und nehme die grundlosen Beleidigungen und völlig überzogenen und deplazierten Unterstellungen mal nich persönlich. Aber ein bischen mehr Benehmen und gute Kinderstube stünde hier einigen gut zu Gesicht.


----------



## Iodun (17. September 2008)

falls ihr weicheier das noch nicht geschnallt habt es ist ein pvp-basierendes game!!! wenn euch die pvequests zu dumm sind macht euch nen neuen char bei wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyx (17. September 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Also die Quests sind immer das Gleiche. Krasser als es in WoW jemals war.
> 
> Quest1: Töten 10 Doofelfen, 5 Dummelfen und Dummbatz Oberelf.
> Quest2  Bring mir 5 Eier von verrückten Hühnern (dazu musst du sie töten)
> ...



Hallo,

also wenn dir Quest so viel Spaß machen und dir das in WAR nicht gefällt.
Dann würde ich dir raten Guild Wars mal anzutesten.
Denn was du dort an Questsaufgaben geboten bekommst, in deren Art und Weiße, findest du in keinem anderen MMO für Lau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Was hast du denn in WoW für das töten von 1100 Elfen bekommen im Vergleich zu WAR?


----------



## MacJunkie79 (17. September 2008)

Ich bin jetzt Level 13 und finde es gar nicht so langweilig die Quests zu machen. Klar immer das gleiche (umhauen, sammeln, suchen), aber  1. "Its WAR-Online, not Bunny-Online, its about to kill." 2. Wer sich die Zeit nicht nimmt die Questtexte und die Storyline nicht liest ist selbst schuld - MMORPGs fangen halt nicht erst bei Level-Cap an. 3. Man kann so viel tun und steigt trotzdem auf: Public Quests bringen was, RvR bringt was, Altdorf kann man sich mal ansehen (und das sollte man auch) !!Böse müssen draußen bleiben!!. 4. Mich interessiert schon was ich auf der nächsten Stufe für coole neue Fähigkeiten bekomme.

Das Spiel ist klasse...und wenn die Bugs weg sind...wirds Wahnsinn.


----------



## Emokeksii (17. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wenn dir Quest so viel Spaß machen und dir das in WAR nicht gefällt.
> Dann würde ich dir raten Guild Wars mal anzutesten.
> ...



Genug ruf für einen schlüssel dmait er sich epix holen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (17. September 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Altdorf kann man sich mal ansehen (und das sollte man auch) !!Böse müssen draußen bleiben!!
> Das Spiel ist klasse...und wenn die Bugs weg sind...wirds Wahnsinn.





aber nur bis lvl 40 dann werd ich euch auch mal in altdorf "besuchen" kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (17. September 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Also die Quests sind immer das Gleiche. Krasser als es in WoW jemals war.
> 
> Quest1: Töten 10 Doofelfen, 5 Dummelfen und Dummbatz Oberelf.
> Quest2  Bring mir 5 Eier von verrückten Hühnern (dazu musst du sie töten)
> ...






Du hast das Spiel nicht verstanden. Wenn Du wirklich 15 Level lang NUR gequestst hast dann muss man Dich echt auslachen. Geh doch am besten wieder WoW spielen. Da muss man sich nur auf eine Spielart konzentrieren. Vielleicht überfordert Dich ja der Mix aus 2 Varianten.


----------



## xmaggusx (17. September 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> bitter xD, ich sags euch EA sollte keine MMOs machen




bitter xD, wenn man nicht weiss wer das Spiel gemacht hat.


----------



## Randy Orton (17. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler hätte ahnen können das WAR kacke wird - selber schuld.



jup ich sags ja
War is coming..un kann direkt wieder gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corina (17. September 2008)

Mir hängt das npc gekloppe  auch schon zum hals raus... was eher daran liegt das auf unseren super Server noch immer keine Szenarios funktionieren...  mag zwerge moshen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (17. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Du hast das Spiel nicht verstanden. Wenn Du wirklich 15 Level lang NUR gequestst hast dann muss man Dich echt auslachen. Geh doch am besten wieder WoW spielen. Da muss man sich nur auf eine Spielart konzentrieren. Vielleicht überfordert Dich ja der Mix aus 2 Varianten.



Hab ich nicht. Habe auch BGs gemacht. Dato konnte ich das aber nur bis Level 12 weil ab 12 keine BGs mehr aufgingen. Tier 2 hatten halt kaum welche auf Order erreicht. Ist jetzt besser. Hab PVP Rang 11 und bin Lev 18 mittlerweile.


----------



## Refaser (17. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> Mir hängt das npc gekloppe  auch schon zum hals raus... was eher daran liegt das auf unseren super Server noch immer keine Szenarios funktionieren...  mag zwerge moshen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du Spielst nicht zufälligerweise auf Ehregrad oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toupet (17. September 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht. Habe auch BGs gemacht. Dato konnte ich das aber nur bis Level 12 weil ab 12 keine BGs mehr aufgingen. Tier 2 hatten halt kaum welche auf Order erreicht. Ist jetzt besser. Hab PVP Rang 11 und bin Lev 18 mittlerweile.



Also , dafür dass du Tier 1 Szeanrios nicht Bgs gemacht hast ist dein Rufrang relativ bescheiden.

Ich bin gestern Level 12 geworden und hab schon Rufrang 11.  Und dass keine Szenarios aufgehn, tja normal, endlich mal ein MMO, wos net um Powerleveln geht, sondern wos sicht lohnt in der Masse zu leveln und zu geniessen.


----------



## captniglo (17. September 2008)

hehe ja hört sich schwer nach Ehrengrad an.Hoffen wir das Beste mit der heutigen Serverwartung.


----------



## Kryos (17. September 2008)

Toupet schrieb:


> Also , dafür dass du Tier 1 Szeanrios nicht Bgs gemacht hast ist dein Rufrang relativ bescheiden.



Hab ich nie behauptet. Ich habe gequestet und immer für BGs angemeldet. Wenn pro Stunde 2 BGs aufgehen und das 11 Level lang ist das doch nicht meine Schuld.
Mit Level 12 und Tier 2 Zone ging überhaupt kein BG mehr auf. Als ich dann Level 17 wurde gingen wieder paar BGs alle 30 Min. ca. auf. 

Das hängt offenbar am Server auf dem man ist. Ich muss jedenfalls Rang 15 erreichen denn ich habe schon erstes Setteil bekommen für Level 17 dazu braucht man aber Rang 15 um es tragen zu können. Hoffe daher sehr, dass die BGs künftig schneller aufgehen.


----------



## borlamar (17. September 2008)

Annaja schrieb:


> komisch in wow kenn ich immer nur...
> 
> q1, töte 20 davon
> q2, sammle 10 ohren (Anm. dazu muß ich aber 50 mobs killen da ja nur jeder 5te mob anscheinend n ohr hat)
> ...




Selten so gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  BC ist scheinbar spurloß an dir vorrüber gegangen. Ach ja fällt sonst jemanden auf das man im pvp die meisten Punkte im zerg macht? Alteractal revived. Ich bin Glücklich.


----------



## borlamar (17. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Was hat man denn von WAR erwartet? WAR ist ein PvP Spiel und das merkt man auch deutlich. Quests sind mittlerweile sowieso in jedem Spiel das gleiche, was will man auch viel mehr machen als X Mobs töten oder Item Y zu besorgen?
> Einen Preis in Jugend Forscht gewinnen?
> Mal ein kleiner Denkanstoss: Mit einer Q für das jeweilige Szenario bekomm ich (allein für die Q) jedesmal etwas über 3900 EP, eine normale Q bringt Duchschnittlich 500-600 EP und keine Rufpunkt! Beim Szenario kommen dann nochmal zusätzlich EP fürs Killen/Schaden/Heilung machen. Fällt da jemandem was auf? Vielleicht das WAR Hauptsächlich auf PvP ausgelegt ist? Hmmmm....
> -Szenario Q´s sind übrigens immer wieder annehmbar.-
> ...



Noch so eine lustige Aussage. Hast ja Recht bei war wird gar nicht gefarmt, so ich dann mal wieder Rufränge *erspielen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (17. September 2008)

PS: Wer in WoW schnell lvl 60 war nach release hatte auch nix zu tun. Das ist nun mal so, wenna lle bei 0 anfangen. Wenn dann nach und nach die Spieler aufsteigen wirds auhc wieder mehr zu tun geben. Wer eben davon rast und als 1. lvl 40 ist muss eben twinken oder was anderes machen. Ist eben nicht Sinn des Spiels es Solo zu clearen ^^


----------

